

Show HN: Snap.js - A Library for creating beautiful mobile shelfs in Javascript - jakiestfu
https://github.com/jakiestfu/Snap.js

======
lowboy
Do you have a demo online? I'm not going to clone the repo just to check it
out.

~~~
olouv
<http://jakiestfu.github.com/Snap.js/demo/>

------
eknuth
This kicks ass.

------
edude03
jakiestfu you're my (CSS) hero!

~~~
jasondavisfl
@edude03 this is all Custom JavaScript, Jackie is the man, very generous to
the community

